# Tiguan Oil Change Belly Guard



## kosta15auto (Jul 22, 2009)

How should I drain the oil on Tiguan 2009.
There is a big belly plastic guard underneath. Do I need to remove it on every oil change? What is the easiest way? Apparently the oil filter is located on a very convenient spot but if I need to remove the guard. It sucks.
I don’t believe in dealer oil change and free maintenance program, so I’ll keep doing it as usual. Do It Yourself!!
Thanks


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Tiguan Oil Change Belly Guard (kosta15auto)*

Given the top mount filter of the TSI motor in the Tiguan you could use an extractor, so you won't have to raise the car and remove the underguard. If you plan to drain via the plug, you'll have to remove and replace the guard each time. Though its really not that bad, there's usually about 8 Torx bolts holding it on.


----------

